# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Festa e Madhe - poezi për fëmijë

## Begzat Rrahmani

BEGZAT  RRAHMANI













                        F E S T A   E   M A D H E
                               POEZI  PËR  FËMIJË





                              KËRÇOVË, 2005





















Biblioteka:Xixëllima





Redaktor:Kalosh  ÇELIKU




Recensent:Xhevdet  UKALLI





Lektor:Gëzime  BAFTIRI



Kopertina:
























NJË  SHKRONJË

Një ditë-
kur të vura mbi krahë
një shkronjë-
do të kërrusim tha.

Tjerat e qortuan
duke i thënë jo
Hyjnesha e diturisë
kësi fjalësh sdo.

Unë u rrita
e u bëra burrë
por me ato shkronja
su hidhërova kurrë.









































I.NË  PRITJE


































SI DIELL SHNDRIT

Paç-
këmbë të mbarë
bir i lokes
në klasë të parë.

Sa e lumtur jam
unë këtë ditë
nipi shkon në shkollë
sa qenka rrit!

Çanta në krahë
si diell i shndrit
natën-
di tia bëjë ditë.








































SI FANAR NDRIT

Si fanar ndrit
fytyra e Naimit
në dekorin e binës
ndër njerëz të arsimit.

Fjalët që dikur
Naimi i ka thënë
në kokat tona
vend të posaçëm kanë.

Në Janinë e Ulqin
Manastir e Prishtinë
fjalë e Naimit
akullin e borë shkrinë.

S,ka rrugë tjetër
që kthen prapa 
arsimi SHQIPTARË
ec me të sigurta HAPA.


                      10.07.1991
                        Kërçovë























TË  MËSOJMË  SHKRONJAT

I hodhëm shamia
që të shkojmë në shkollë
siç jemi të bukura
edhe mendje hollë.

Të mësojmë shkronja
histori e fizikë
armikut barbar
t,i vendojmë pritë.

Si shumë trimëresha
dhe Elena Gjika
me dijeni në kokë
s,ka ç,të bënë thika.






























DY  HERË  NË  TESTIM

Për një ditë
dy herë në testim
që të zgjidhja unë
profesionin tim.

Herën e parë
mësues në fshat
herën e dytë
të bëhem avokat.

Raberë Zhubrina
arsimtar i nderuar
hesht i tha kolegut
se kemi hetuar.

Pas disa ditësh
arsimtari më pyeti
pak u ngarrova
diç më kapi për fyti!

-Pse mësues
i dashuri nxënës?
-tua mësoj alfabetin
thash motrave e nënës.

Të lumtë më tha
-e pse avokat?
të mbroj kombin
dhe timin fshat.


               Zhubrinë,1964












NË  PRITJE

Shumë emër i bukur
rritet në shtëpinë time
ajo është e urtë
por edhe trime.

Shpejt erdhi në jetë
si lisi i malit
është gjerdan rrite
për zemër të djalit.

Në ditën e pritur
edhe tjetra mbërrini
shkrepi plumb gjyshi
u ngjallë blerimi.

Shpresë ka shtëpia
nusja të lindi djalin
motrat të kenë vëlla
në galop të nisi kalin.

























FANTAZIA  E  YLLIT

Ylli i vogël
shumë herë thotë
kur do të rritem
do të bëjë një robot.

Do të jetë ai
një tip i ri
pamje do të ketë
por jo si njeri.

Mos mendoni shokë
se është një mahi
pamjen e robotit
e ruaj në fshehtësi. 






























FESTA  E MADHE

Shtatori-
vit i Ri
për shkollarët
plot kënaqësi.

Mbushet oborri
plot e përplot
-FESTË TË MADHE-
ka shkolla sot.

Mësues e mësuese
në duar me ditar
thërrasin carrokët
në klasë të parë.

Ja edhe mbesa 
shkallëve ngjitet
thotë një gjyshe
carrokja rritet.

























NXËNËSJA  ME  BIBERON

Shfletoj ditarin
dikur si arsimtar
që më ka ndodhur
në një klasë të parë.

Isha kujdestar
në katin e dytë
për të mbajtur qetësi
mirë duhej hapur sytë.

E hapa një derë
thash të kontrolloj
pashë një nxënëse
me biberon në gojë.

Cila klasë je moj çupës
-jam tha në klasë të parë
do ta hedhë me njëherë
mos tregoni zoti arsimtar.

Që nga ajo ditë
me Yllëzën kemi miqësi
tashti unë në pension
Yllëza studente në ekonomi.




















REHATIA

Kush e kalon klasën
kohën sdo ta mat
do të bëjë pushim
me kokën rehat.

Në shtator kthehet
I fort e i lumtur
çmallet me shokë
jo si shpend i humbur.

Bën ushtrim me shkrim
me plot kënaqësi
për aventurat në det
dhe të tjera ndodhi.

Do ti mësojë mësimet
si një vit më parë
për suksesin në shkollë
në shtëpi ka orar.

























GJASHTË  MOTRA

Ishin gjashtë motra
flitnin gjuhën tonë
të rritura në perëndim
me babë dhe nënë.

Ishin shumë të sjellshme
me të lartë kulturë
shkollohemi gjermanisht
gjuhën e nënës se harrojmë kurrë.

Do të shkojmë në Shkup
thanë çupat e bukura
shtëpinë e kemi të madhe
ne luajmë si flutura.

Gjyshi e gjyshja
shumë janë plak  
ato ditë që rrimë
ato rinohen prapë.
                 Korrik,1990
                     Pargë               























URA  E  KËPUTUR

Në plazhin e Durrësit
ishte këputur një urë
duke dashur eksodit
ti vendojnë mur.

Të mos qajnë fëmijët
për babin në eksod
dje sdinin çështë
por e shijojnë sot.

Ti kthehen jetës
së bashku me ne
kurrë ska lumturi
në të huaj dhe.

Të përmbushet plazhet
edhe tash si dikur
U R A  të shërbejë
për kënaqësi e jo për mur. 
                   Durrës,1993


















SHTËPIA  JONË

Yllëza e vogël
problemet i kupton
çokolata e sheqerka
ajo kurrë skërkon.

Ajo e dinë mirë
në shtëpi pare ska
karamele kur i japin
faleminderit thotë:unë si ha.

Pastaj do të kem 
probleme me dhëmbët
paret duhej ruajtur
ne për këmbët.

Tash në shtator
do të shkoj në fillore
do të më duhej abetare
lapsa e fletore.  


















LIBRI  I BRENGOSUR

Jam shumë i brengosur
për çmimin e lart
më kanë mbyllur botuesit
në sirtar të artë.

Sot një nxënës i mirë
dhe i bukur si bli
erdhi të më blejë
të pasurohej me dijeni.

Më lëshoi shitësi
në atë të njomë dorë
çmimi trishtoi vogëlushin
sikur në gji i ra një top borë.

I mërzitur vogëlushi
pa libër shkoi në shtëpi
duke u menduar tha:
për e cekët ska dijeni.

























FJALË  TË  MËDHA

Folët me të ngut
ma përbuzët fshatin
ne atje me kujdes
ua rrisim dukatin.

-Vërtetë qenke i marrë
dukati kurrë srritet
përpunohet në fabrika
dhe pastaj shitet.

-Po është e vërtetë
ai ju mban gjallë
pa të smundeni një ditë
prandaj kini kujdes vallë!

-Ke folur fjalë të mëdha
mendon se janë fjalë burri
kuptova sqenke i pjekur
ku ka më dukat se gruri?!

























SHPORTA  E  LUMTUR

Sa do të gëzohen
fëmijët sot
më mbushi me zahire
mami i tyre plot.

Dredhëzat sheqerka
kuqaloshe qershia
do ti stolisin veshët
plotë gëzim shtëpia.

Do të jem e dashur
unë shporta boshe
që shpesh më hedhin
pas dere nëpër qoshe.

Su hidhërohem fëmijëve
ata duan të jenë të lumtur
por i kuptoj edhe prindërit
se janë të pa mundur.

























QARJA  E  LULES

Ja çmë tha lulja
sot në mëngjes
jam e drobitur
por kam pak shpresë.

Sa i pa mëshirshëm
tha është acari
bora na ngrohte
ky trupin na thari!

Na hakmerren plakat
vërtetë si në përrallë
tash kur kemi aromë
trupi na është kallë.






























BUQETA  E  VENITUR

Fjalë të bukura lexuat
në Fatos e Gëzim
por në këto vargje
do të gjeni pak hidhërim.

Në kafene punonte
një çupës duke qarë
mos ishte e sëmur e pyeta
-tha jo,nënën moti se kam parë!

Pse e mban atë buqetë
krejt të venitur
e kam për nënën
ndoshta vjen pa pritur?!

Dua te ajo të shkoj
por sdi ku jeton 
dikush më ka thënë
ajo mua nuk më donë?!

-Atë i thash se besoj
ti je çupës e bukur
për kafshatën e bukës
fluturon si flutur.

Ika si pa mend
diç mu ndal në fyt
me siguri ajo nënë
pendohet një ditë?!  















TASH  U  RROTULLUA  RROTA

Pasi u rrita
i mbusha bukur do vjet
kuptova se nëna ishte gjallë
ajo vërtetë skishte vdek.

E takova diku larg
në atë të vjetër kasollë
ishte plakur shumë
por e bukur si mollë.

I bëra shumë pyetje
por si gazetar
më shikonte me dhimbje
me ato sy margaritar.

Më përqafoi fort
me zë duke qarë
kam ditur bir i im
sjam si mendojnë e marrë?!

Tash shko biro
do të talli bota
jo,nënë e dashur
tash u rrotullua rrota?!

Nënë, ajo është e mirë
dhe e dashur si ti
por nëse spajtohet
edhe unë këtu rri. 















SAMITI  I  VITIT  TË  RI

I ngarkuar Baba Dimër
si bredhat me borë
u bënte thirrje fëmijëve
me një zile në dorë.

Tu shpërndaj dhurata
me drerët brigjatë
të çmallej me ta
dhe tu urojë fat.

Të dëgjonte për vitin
pas që e lanë
për mësime e nota
në ditar që kanë.

Të mbajnë një samit
për luftërat në botë
mendimet e fëmijëve
të mbretërojnë nga mot.  








































II.F J A L Ë T   E   P L A K U T






























SA  MIRË  THOSHTE  GJYSHJA

Pse babi kam lindur
këtu në perëndim
e jo në Kërçovë
si ti dhe mami im?!

S mundem të kuptoj
atje kemi shtëpinë
të bukur me oborr
këtu në bodrum rrimë!

Sna fol askush
e ndalime plot
sa i lumtur do të isha
në Kërçovë të jem sot.

Pse të mos fol në shkollë
siç flasim në shtëpi
shoqja ime Rutë thotë:
-gjuhën e saj ta di-.

Shumë pyetje të bëra
ti babi përgjigje sjep
ah sa bukur thoshte gjyshja:
-FJALA KURBET NA LA SHKRET-?!




















FJALËT  E  PLAKUT

U mbush aeroplani
plot me udhëtarë
e një plak u tha:
-ktheheni sa më parë-.

Vetëm ekuipazhi 
sjanë shqiptarë
tha stjuardesa
ca minuta më parë.

Jo vetëm sot
por ca vit
e pa besuar
askush se ka prit.

Ky është
-EKSOD-
është bindur
krejt bota sot.

Prandaj i tha ato fjalë
plaku pak më parë
pasi shumë herë
përcjellë familjarë.




















V R A S J E...

Nëpër kaltërsinë qiellore
atje lart përmbi re    
aeroplanët fluturojnë
vëllezër veç për ne.

Dikur shkonim vet
tash me gjithë fëmijë
e lamë vendlindjen
disa qindra mijë.

Shtëpitë e bukura
kanë ngelur shkret
nëpër shumë shkolla
nxënës ska mbet.

Vrasjet i bëjmë
me dorën tonë
kur do të bindemi
do të jetë shumë vonë.

























SHTËPIA  E  BUKUR

Atje kam shtëpinë
të bukur ca kat
sështë në qytet
afër lumit në fshat.

I ka shumë dhoma
dhe të bukur kuzhinë
fshati ka emër simpatik
i thonë ZHUBRINË.

Ndodhem shumë larg
në perëndim-kurbet
shtëpia e bukur
më pret ca vjet...

Këtu jetoj mirë
me para dhe limuzinë
çmë duhej ajo e shkretë
pa gruan,fëmijët dhe shtëpinë. 

























LETËR  BABAGJYSHIT

Nëse ka shpërthyer shelgu
te ara me verri
të lutem babagjysh
më dërgo një bori.

Jam tharë si kumbulla
në këtë rrokaqiell
së më ka lagur shiu
së më ka ngrohur diell.

Së ka cicërimë zogjsh
veç zhurmë automobili
mu dogj zemra-
për një këngë bilbili.

Të lutem babagjysh
fort të përqafoj
bisedo me babin
lirinë të fitoj.

Me shokët e fëmijërisë
të shkoj në shkollë
shtatorin shumë e dua
si të kuqen mollë.




















GJYSH PUSHO REHAT NË BUKURESHT

Siç tregonte gjyshi
ashtu qenka juria
edhe sot aty 
mblidhet paria.

Vërtetë trekëndësh
me tri rrugë:
për te Pinjollët
Bakërndarët dhe
Gurëbajtë.

Gjysh pusho rehat në Bukuresht
ara te Kisha Ilire punohet
bile edhe më mirë.

Do të rri më gjatë gjysh
vërtetë janë mikpritës.

Për ty më vjen keq gjysh
shtëpitë janë më të bukura
por njerëzit sjanë më ata
që flitnit dhe i dinit ju gjysh.






















K  U  R  B  E  T  I
-fjalët e gjyshes-

Dikur më gërryente
për burrin malli
tash më humbën
vajza dhe djali.

Atje malli
gërryente burrin
kurse tash
shkatërron edhe murin.


































PËRHERË  I  QESH  NURI

Djalosh i urtë
rom me kombësi
përherë mban një radio
kënga i fle në gji.

Përherë i qesh nuri
melodia e argëton
brengat si lejon në kokë
ai me këngën jeton.



































NUK  KA  MË SEKRET

Dje raportuat
dhe keni pushuar mirë
tash ulu të bisedojmë
si babë e bir.

-U thuanin atje
juve Jashtë Tokësorë
-mos u mërzit bir
suksesi u kor.

Atje bëhej luftë
e fesë dhe ngjyrës
ato ishin krijesa
akoma të mynxyrës.

Babë kur u afrua
afër ai djali
pse si kërkuat
diçka tu fali!

Mos u mërzit bir
koha punon për ne
e pasuruam shkencën
për ne më ska re.

Edhe ata kishin
gjuhë dhe alfabet
në galaktikën tonë
ska më sekret.















TË  SHALOJË  KALIN

Në shpresë nusja
të lindi djalin
të rritet trimi
të shalojë kalin.

Kur të kthehet
babi nga kurbeti
ta pres djali
i lart si plepi.
Nga vargje poetësh
ti këndojë lirisë
me duart e arta
ti bie çiftelisë.































SYRI  MË  LOTON

Sa bukur është
të udhëtosh me tren
thonte tërë kohës
lazdroni Ben.

Recitonte vjersha
këndonte si gjel
pa prit filloi të qajë
treni kur hyri në tunel!

E mori në prehër
gjyshja e ngratë
mos u tremb tha Beni
i dha çokolatë.

Sdua të qajë gjyshe
por syri më loton
mos u habit xhaxhi
pse pijë unë me biberon!

Benë mirë i tha xhaxhi
treni shpejt gjarpëron
mundesh të thyesh dhëmbët
prandaj pi me biberon.




















DHEMBJA  E  DHËMBIT

Një ditë
në muajin korrik
një djalë çapkën
prej shtëpie kishte ik.

Sa dëgjuan shokët
u lëshuan nëpër pyll
bërtitnin pa ndal:
Yll,o Yll oho Ylloo!

Nga britmat
ushtonte pylli
nën një shkurre
strukej Ylli.

Aty afër
ishte duke fjetur
një trim si Ylli
i quajtur lepur.

Prej britmave të tyre
Ishte trembur edhe një dre
lepuri kishte ëndërruar
veshët  duke ia pre.

Pa tremb nuk ngeli
as trim Ylli
u bërtiti shokëve
Mjaftë më se ushton pylli.

Këtu jam afër
ma jepni dorën të dal
unë skam frikë si ju
do ta nxjerr dhëmbin në spital.










KARATEISTJA

Ec rrugës time
fjalën mirë ti mate
s jam e asaj  rruge
por dijë karate.

Vërtetë spaske edukatë
kam brezin e zi
është vërejtja e fundit
rregullat mirë i di.

Goditja e fortë
-MAVASHI GERI-
sa hap e mbyll sytë
për toke u shtri frajeri.

Shokut që i doli krah
një URAKEN i dha
me bishtin ndër shalë
aty më su pa.

I uruan të pranishmit
por më shumë një plak
nja dhjetë bijë si ti
armiqtë do të ishin pak.




















ÇUPËN  SE  MERR  GJUMI
          -Kunatës-

Prej kur vajte
pa kthim
vuajtjet
na bëjnë shoqëri.

E pa durueshme
është mbrëmja
kur fëmijët
kthehen në shtëpi.

Çupën se merr gjumi
kërkon të veten nënë
i afrohemi të gjithë
diçka duke i dhënë.
Si pranon sheqerkat
as edhe çokolatat
pret të kthehesh
çupa tërë natën...  

























NJERËZIT  TË  MOS  BËHEN  FERRA

Re të zeza shkonin vërdallë
por një lule nga toka doli
nga kuvendi në odën e burrave
që i printe prof.Mustafa Pinjolli.

Krenohemi tha o burra
me SADIK TIKËN plak
që i pari na përkrahu
fali të babës gjak.

Plaga është e vjetër burra
por baba ishte i ri
njerëzit të mos bëhen ferra
fëmijët të jetojnë në lirë.

Recitoi një vjershë të moçme
plaku i lodhur në jetë
duke i dëshiruar jetë të gjatë
profesorit ANTON ÇETË.

























PLAGËT  E  PLAKUT

I shohë milingonat
në majë të mali
e godas armikun
në lule të ballit.

Ishin fjalët e plakut
me trupin plagë plot
si Gjergj Eles Alia
vatanit ti dali zot.

Ju thaftë dora e truri
-TRADHTARIT-
që skupton fjalën-VATAN
dhe largohet nga të parit.






























MUSTAQET  VESH  MË  VESH

Plaku i moçëm
mustaqet vesh më vesh
dinte të hidhërohet
por edhe të qeshë.

Kam lindur tha
me shkronjat e diturisë
në Manastirin e dashur
vatër e shqiptarisë.

Jam rrit me pakë bukë
pakë kripë e shumë zemër
ta kuptoni edhe ju ai vend
përherë na ka dalë shemër.

Jemi bërë vëllezër
për armikun mbi kokë
pasi kalonte rreziku
as vëllezër e as shokë?!

Vendonin kufi 
vetë në një anë
çdo gjë që kishim
të atyre janë...
                         Pargë,1990



















TË  MOS  KETË  VIKTIMA

Kryetarëve të botës
ua dërgojmë këtë kushtrim
në këtë shekull të ri
të ketë mirëkuptim.

Luftërave tu japin fund
edhe geto të mos ketë
keq të mos bëhet
pasi se dëshirojmë vetë.

Shtet të bëhet
Kosova e Palestina
fëmijët të shkollohen
të mos ketë viktima.

Shkenca të marri turr
të shkojë përpara
të hapim përherë
rrugë të mbara.

























PA  SHIKUAR  VITET

Lexojmë në gazetë
shohim në televizor
POPULLI KOSOVAR
jetën e ka zor.

Shtëpitë e tyre
të ndërtuara me vjet
ua rrënojnë tanket
si rërën vala në det.

Sa të pa shpirt
janë serbët e izraelitët
vrasin e presin
pa shikuar vitet.

Shkolla e nxënësve është mali
libër e laps pushka në dorë
gjuhën dhe lëndët i mësojnë
fitoren rinia do ta korrë.







































III.LAVËRIMET  E  FILLUARA  NË  KARTË































AQ  MË  TEPËR

Sa më shumë
mjegulla qielli
aq më i dashur
është dielli.

Sa më shumë
pengesa ka hëna
aq më shumë
na donë nëna.

Sa më shumë
erë e shtrëngatë
janë më tepër
pjellake gratë.

Sa më shumë
na pengojnë në shkollë
aq më tepër fëmijët
bëhen mendjehollë.

























HAJË  E  LEXOJ

Zbrita rrëzë malit
afër shtëpisë bukur
ta shoh vajzën kaçurrele
të bukur si flutur.

U habita shumë
kur e sulmoi një vigan
pastaj lexova në libër
se ishte Oliva në ekran.

Hapa sy e veshë
kur Popaj marinari 
sa e hëngri spinaqin
viganit iu hap varri.

Prej atëherë haj e lexoj
të mos jem i etur
armiqtë të frikohen fëmijë
kur të dëgjojnë fjalën lepur.

























SORRA  E  MIU

Pse sot
të bie shi
unë e unët
nën strehë të rri.

Thoshte sorra
me kërrë,kërrë e kërrë
iu përgjigj miu:
-dje çka ke bërë?!

-Edhe ti qenke këtu
i dashuri jem
eja të rrimë
diç të të them!

-Jo unë kam punë
këtu nëpër hambar
kam lënë ça kokrra
tash dua ti marr.

























SHKRET  MBESIN

Përherë në këtë kohë
vjeshta gënjen natyrën
sa hap e mbyll sytë
ia ndërron fytyrën.

Prej ngjyrës dhe erës
ato bien në tokë
degët mbesin shkret
trungu vajë e lot.

Edhe çerdhet e zogjve
të shkreta mbesin
si shtëpitë e fshatit tim
rinia ik e pleqtë vdesin...






























FYELLI  BARIUT

Bariu kullot delet
dhe i bie fyellit
i kënaq qengjat
dhe banorët e pyllit.

Kërcen pa ndal
e bukura drenushë
dhe diku aty afër
edhe zonja arushë.

Prandaj ju shokë
por edhe unë
mos e nënçmojmë
ai bënë të vlefshme punë.






























LËVRIMET  E  FILLUARA  NË  KARTË

Përherë me shat mbi sup
Xha Zylin e takoj në fshat
ndante pak kohë për biseda
për djalin siç thoshin pa fat.

Më pyeste për shëndetin
dhe lëvrimet e filluara në kartë
emri yt thoshte na ka mësuar
për Fatos,Gëzim,kufi dhe hartë!

Aroma e penës i thosha
është si aroma e ugarit
po ta thithësh një herë
hapen dyert e hambarit.

Pasi çmalleshim mirë
vazhdonte te ara e bukës
unë sodisja bukuritë e Zhubrinës
për të pushuar te kroi i Çukës.

























FOLEJA  E  DALLËNDYSHES

Dikur më ka kënduar
gjyshja në djep
të rritem i madh
bile sa një plep.

Ashtu më ka marrë
në djep gjumi
duke u përkundur
si në shtrat lumi.

Bashkë me këngën
dhe urata plot
pa mençuri
ari është kot.

Gjyshja e mençur
dhe me zë të bukur
edhe pse plakë
e shpejtë si flutur.

Tash i radhis
fjalë unë gjyshes
ajo thotë ndrit
foleja e dallëndyshes.




















TE  URA  E  DRURIT

Përmes të fshatit
kalon një lum
prandaj jep fusha 
bereqet shumë.

Te ura e drurit
fëmijët janë rreshk
ato lozin-
dhe zënë peshk.

Edhe Zhubrina ka
-PLAGËN E VJETËR-
shkojnë të rinj
kthehen të vjetër...!






























VESHLLAPUSHI

Sa lakra të lezetshme
paska në këtë arë
thoshte veshllapushi
duke qenë në garë.

Breshka ecte pa ndal
me të vyejtën shpejtësi
e dinte se veshllapushi
do të bëjë ndonjë marri.

Pasi ngop me lakra
iu bë barku lodër
u shtri veshllapushi
pranë rrugës në kodër.

Kur arriti breshka në cak
lepuri ishte në gjumë
një mizë i këndoi në vesh
a për ty do bëjë garë unë.

U zgjua veshllapushi
por më ishte vonë
kush se vlerëson kundërshtarin:
-Pëson si veshllapushi thonë-.




















SI  TREMBESHIN  VAPËS

Sa të fortë ishin 
njerëzit në fshat
shtëpitë e vogla
të rregulluara pallat.

Krahët si shkëmbi
duart si lisa
me tesha qashe
në kokë plisa.

Si trembeshin vapës
as kur frynte veriu
prej gjirit të deles
pinte tambël bariu.

Flinin te vatha
kurrë si ngacmonte kolla
faqet e kuqe
si në vjeshtë molla.

























TOKA  HUMUS

Udhëtonim me tren
me shokun Agron
nëpër fushën e gjerë
në skaj një stacion.

Misri i lart mal
gruri i pastër bilur
toka humus
pa asnjë gur.

Dikur pamë dy kuaj
plakun mustaqezi
dhe karrocën e madh
që shërbente si taksi.

U kënaqëm me biseda
dhe me shumë bukuri
me ajrin e pastër
por dhe pa varfëri.

























UJI  I  LUMIT  TIM

S dua të pyes
sa rrugë ke kaluar
për të ardhur te ne
ujë i ftoftë e kulluar.

Të them rrugë të mbarë
dhe prapë të na vish
lulet e venitura
ti kthesh në jetë sërish.

Ti o lum i fshatit tim
që gjarpëron gjer atje në det
ato fusha e male
nga ne i përshëndet.

Tua heqësh atë barrë
të rëndë akulli e bore
të gëzohen kafshët e malit
aroma të kundërmojë prore.

























PREMTIMI

Yllëza e vogël
ka lind në qytet
pushimet verore
i kalon në bregdet.

Te revista Gëzimi
lexoi për plugun e vjetër
e luti babin-
ta shihte patjetër.

Shkuan në fshat
te xhaxhi Avzi
morën qe e plug
të bënin një vi.

I tregoi xhaxhi
si e ka lëvruar arën
si punohet me shat 
dhe si ka hedhur farën.

E kënaqur Yllëza
puthi plugun e vjet
duke i premtuar xhaxhit
edhe për një vizitë tjetër.




















DITËN  E  VERËS

Luhateshim në kolovajzë
  -DITËN  E  VERËS-
perin për shenjt Gjergjit
lidhnim në degë të ferrës.

Të ligat ti merrte
njeriu i keq
që e dinim të mirë
por na dilte dreq.

Herët në mëngjes
laheshim në lum
të ishim të pastër
e të fortë shumë.

Mullisi plak
na jepte ujë nga rrota
mos ndalemi kurrë
të ecim me hapa si bota.

























BUKURITË  E  DETIT

Plazhet e Durrësit
plot gjallëri
zalli i nxehtë
shndrit si flori.

Uji i vakët
me pak valë
shumë bukuri
natyra i ka falë.

Kënaqen vocërrakët
si patat në bërrakë
i habit peshkatari
me prenë në varkë.

U tregon për Durrësin
sikur ciceron
pas atyre që shkojnë
të fala dërgon.

























VALËVITEJ  YLBERI

Nëpër mjegulla
një rreze dielli
me ngjyra të bukura
mbushet qielli.

Vajza e djem
tregonim përralla
që kishim dëgjuar
për disa të ngjara.

Në afërsi të lumit
u paraqit dreri
shikonte me habi
si valëvitej ylberi.

Pasi ngop me ujë
ku nga mali
që të mos i ndodhi
si dikur një djali.

























NË  BREG  TË  LUMIT

Në breg të lumit
te shelgu i lart
i venduan pritë
peshkut të art.

Tok me te
edhe nënës së tij
deshën ta kapin
shumë fëmijë.

Sekretin e zemrës
ua kuptoi nëna
e mori të birin
që ndrite si hëna.

Diku rrëzë shkëmbit
i tha mëma e ti
bir për mëshirë
s të falë kush liri.
Iu kujtua peshkut
përse grepi e priste
ta hante ai krimbin
apo atë ta gëlltiste.





















UJI

Tokës e lules
jetë u jep
nga turbina
drita flet.

Shumë shëndet
fal për fëmijë
sa e gjallë
e shpejt kjo rritë.

Në stinë vere
freski deti
për ujin flet
në varg poeti.

Për buzëqeshje
lindim në tokë
uji fal-
blerim në bokë.


































IV. SA  NGJYRA  KA  NATYRA
































DIELLI

Shikoj në mëngjes
si lind dielli
zhdukej errësira
zbardhej qielli.

Rreze të arta
ngrohin tokën
zgjohen krijesat
gjallërojnë bokën.

Ngrohin ujin
fëmijët bëjnë not
punëtorëve koha
kurrë su shkon kot.

Në mbrëmje shikoj 
si perëndon dielli
plot me xixa
mbushej qielli.

























MOLLA

Erdhi koha
e u rrita
gëzohet Yllëza
gëzohet Mrika.

Sa ëmbël thonë
me zërin e hollë
ka marrë edhe ngjyrë
e dashura mollë.

Do të isha e lumtur
të dyja të më hanë
u kujdesën shumë
si e dashura nënë.






























NËN  HIJE  TË  LISIT

Në mes të fushës
në arën time
është rritur një lis
për argatët gëzime.

Pushojnë trupin
aty djersa thahet
nën hijen e freskët
byreku dhe lakrori hajet.

Shumë herë dëgjohet
edhe vaji i fëmijës
që nëna e rraskapitur
ti japi asaj sisë.

Për vjetërsinë e lisit
edhe më i moçmi sdi
por slodhin kokën shumë
ai vapën ua bënë freski.

























ÇOBANI  I  VOGËL

Në majë të malit
në të bukurën lëndinë
çobani i vogël
kullotë bagëtinë.

Ujku gjakatar
tufës iu afrua
dy bardhoshët trima
si shigjeta iu lëshuan.

Armikun e përbetuar
e bënë copa copë
u habit bariu
por edhe shumë shokë.






























SA  NGJYRA  KA  NATYRA

Kush është kjo zonjë
që pikturon natyrën?
-Zonja e madhe Vjeshtë
gjithkund hedhë ngjyrën.

ASKUSH S MUND TI NUMËROJ
NGJYRA E NATYRËS!

Këtë enigmë
e ka zgjidhur Vjosa
-ajo thotë:ka ngjyra
sa në botë fatosa.

Çdo fatos
dhe shkollar
mbjellë në vjeshtë
dhe mbush hambarë.



























NJË  GRUSHT  LOT

Te lisat e gjatë
në skaj të rudinës
vajtonte qyqja
në malet e Zhubrinës.

Në fole të huaj
kishte lëshuar ve
një grusht lot
i ranë në dhe.

Ato sumbulla
për të dashurin vëlla
që e kërkon kudo
shumë kohë ka.

Do të qajë e vajtoj
thoshte në fluturim
gjersa ta shohë të lirë
unë vendin tim.

























DO  TI  SHKUL  MUSTAQET

Ti o lepurush
që s vlen as pesë grosh
bënë dëm të madh
në lakra e livadh.

Do ti pres veshët
do ti bëjë të vogël
do ti qes edhe sytë
që mi ke si gogël.

Do ti shkul mustaqet
që të rrinë var
pastaj lëkurën
do ta shes në pazar.

Unë s të kam frikë
ty o gjuetar
por rehat s më lejnë
të tuat zagar...!

























PËR  FËMIJËT  KUJDESEM  UNË

Dallëndyshet
bisht gërshërë
bukur folenë 
e kishin bërë.

Në shtëpizën pallat
aty te skaji i murit
qëndron foleja
me fortësi të gurit.

Në mëngjes
kur shkojmë në punë
rruga e mbarë më thotë:
Për fëmijët kujdesem unë.

Pastaj urojmë
rrugë e shëndet
duke u thënë:
-foleja u pret...

























KRUA  I  FSHATIT

Në qendër të fshatit
ku uji gurgullon
bashkëfshatarët e mi
ndërtuan një kron.

Nxënësit mbollën lule
bënë edhe rrugica
pleqtë venduan një sofër
nën hije te gorrica.

Tash ulen kuvendojnë
për hallet e pleqërisë
për veprat e mira
që u takojnë rinisë.

Në mëngjes e mbrëmje
vashat shkojnë te kroni
ju lazdrona bandillë
ato mos i ngacmoni.

























TRIM  VESHGJATI

Te ara e madhe
lakrat nën borë
trim veshgjati
i zbulonte me dorë.

Djathtas e majtas
vështronte me mjeshtri
gjuetar Ylli-
mos ketë zënë pusi.

E rrasa tha barkun
se jam trim unë
tash drejt në strofull
të bëjë rehat gjumë.

Frikacakët të unët
le të bëjnë roje
sa të ngopem me gjumë
do ti hyjë kësaj loje...

























GJYSHET  TONA

Sa të dashura 
janë gjyshet tona
kur ktheheni në shtëpi
na japin bombola.

Në mbrëmje
na tregojnë përralla
edhe na qortojnë
në raste të rralla.

Të jemi të sjellshëm
në mësime të parë
për pushimet e verës
të mos kemi barrë.






























GJYZLYKËT  E  GJYSHES

Jam gëzuar nipçe
kur Zoti të ka falë
e aq më shumë sot
që libri të paska dalë.

Më kanë fol shkollarët
për ty me admirim
paskan lexuar vjersha
në FATOS e GËZIM.

Të faleminderit që e solle
dhe na bënë vizitë
tani je më burrë
por ne të kemi rritë.

Gjyshe e dashur
unë kurrë su harroj
-por kam shumë punë
-edhe unë nipçe të besoj.

Të faleminderit për gjyzlykët
se më erdhi drita
do ti lexojë poezitë
nipçe ty të prift rrita. 




















GJYSH  SHIKO  E  PRIT
      -Sadin Cucullit-

Një gjysh me nipin
kapur dorë për dore
duke ecur nëpër rrugë
drejt e në shitore.

I habitur gjyshi i tha:
-Ç kërkon këtu nip?
ai duke qeshur i tha:
-Gjysh shiko e prit...!

Kërkoi një hallkë
pastaj edhe zinxhirë
prej sot i tha gjysh
s do të jesh i lirë?!

S do të dalsh në qytet
por as në çajtore
vetëm kur të them unë
të blejmë akullore.
























I  MERRTE  GRYKË

Nëna e nënës plakë
gjer vonë ishte gjallë
thonë se për së treti
i paskan dalë dhëmballë.

Dy herë në vit
me shkopin në shoqëri
merrte grykë pemët:
molla,dardha e qershi.

Dikur unë e pyeta
pse pemët merrte grykë
do të tregoj tha nipçe
vetëm ti më ke pyet!

Çdo pemë nipçe
ka vetëm një shije
jo si njerëzit-
dhe çlodhesh nën hije... 

























URA  E  POEZISË

Në katin e tretë
të hotelit DRIN
pushoj këtë verë
me nipin tim.

Shikojmë mjellmën
si lufton me valët
nipi kërkon sqarim
që përdorim fjalët.

Dikur më pyet
për qytetin përballë
a ka më trazira
si liqeni valë...?!

Se la pa mos më pyet
për -URËN E POEZISË-
dhe krejt që i përket
-DREJTËSISË DHE LIRISË-

























KANË  LIDHUR  BESË

Tamblin-
e kemi të lashtë
ska çka i bënë zjarri
ai sështë kashtë!

Vajza e djem
janë rritë me sisë
si të fushës-
dhe të malësisë.

Në shtatë male
kanë lidhur besë
tirq e futë-
dhe shami e zezë.






























NËNAT  TONA

Sa të dashura
nënat tona
nga gëzimi
i zgjon jehona.

Duart e tyre
në punë të para
fjalët ar-
për rrugë të mbara.

Kurrë në jetë
si kap hidhërimi
lumturitë tona
shpirt shërimi.






























PLAKU  KËSULËBARDHË

I dridhej zëri
plakut kësulëbardhë
për Festën e Madhe-
në shkollë kishte ardhë.

Tha ata që mundohen
DRITËN ta bëjnë terr
herët ose vonë
vetvetes i sjellin ferr.

Ata që slejojnë shkollim
pasi na qenka top
herët apo vonë
vend skanë në botë.

Me fat tha -Festa e Madhe-
e gjimnazit-DRITA-
juve o FILIZA
ju prift RRITA.

























HËNA  E  KA NDIE

Hëna e ka ndie
plakun kur ka lënë amanet
tela e çiftelisë mos ndryshken
dhe pa nevojë mos harxhohet fishek.

Bari të mos bëhej kuq
lulet të mbajnë ngjyrën 
plakë e plakë mbetshin
kush mbjellë mynxyrën.



































MOS  HARRONI  ZHUBRINËN

Vajta në Zhubrinë
në t imin fshat
takova xha Rushitin
pushonte nën rrap.

U gëzua si fëmijë
sepse ishim përmallë
tha:jam i drobitur
por jemi gjallë.

Kam përjetuar tragjedi
por nganjëherë këndoj
ashtu zbus dhimbjet
edhe mesele krijoj.

Pas pak nipi
na solli pitë
me shije mikpritje
ç gëzim kjo vizitë.

Mos harroni tha Zhibrinën
ku dolët në agime
tha xha Rushiti
për vendlindjen time.




















LOTËT  E  PËRGJAKUR

Mjeke më e mirë
është nëna për fëmijë
këto vite të vështira
mbi kokë kemi Serbinë.

Lotët e përgjakur
shërojnë plagë të thella
herë nëpër shtëpia
herë nëpër shpella.

Këtë shërim shtëpiak
e kemi nga të parit
vetvetes nëna shqiptare
i bëri Operacionin e Cezarit.
S di a është shënuar
në librin e Ginisit
që dha ndihmë vetvetes
dhe i solli një luftëtar fisit.


























NËNË  TEREZË

Shumë aksione
biseda dha teza
por me vepra
vetëm Nënë Terezë.

E dinë më
plaku dhe i riu
por pak e dinë
si Gonxhe Bojaxhiu.

Kaloi shumë shtrëngata
por asnjëra se tuti
vendlindja e saj fëmijë
është SHKUPI.






























SHOQËRIA  PA  INSTRUMENT

Në odën e madhe
me oxhak në mur
mblidheshin burra
që s harrohen kurrë.

I pritnin Belajtë
me Musan e vogël
që zëri i shkonte
kodër më kodër.

Shabani mbante iso
Neshati fjalë rradhitëte
nga shoqëria pa instrument
Zhubbrina buçiste.

Xha Dervishi na folte
për të largëtën Rumani
dhe për jetën e Asdrenit
që i kishte bërë shoqëri. 

























QENIN T IM  E KUJTOJ  ME  MALL

Nënë. Kujdeseni për qenin
e kam bukurosh
më shikonte dhembshëm
më përcillte malit-poshtë.

Prisnim autobusin
të dy bashkë në lëndinë
unë udhëtoja për në shkollë
ai më premtonte për shtëpinë.

I plakur sot larg në mërgim
qenin t im e kujtoj me mall
përpara kam punëtorët e mjerë
perëndimi na ka bërë të tërë hamall...?!






























KALORËSI  PLAK

Sytë iu përlotën
zemra iu përgjak
kur i pa kuajt
të renditur në varg.

Zhurma e ashpër
u përhap si rrufe
kalorësi pa përvojë
u përplas për dhe.

Kali si shigjeta
në start u kthye
kalorësit plak
i dha shenjë me krye.

Kalorësi i vërtetë
shpejt hipi mbi kalë
për disa sekonda
dolën të parë.

----------

